# Marked share?



## MetalMarianne

Translating from English to Spanish.
It´s a Norwegian who wrote the text, he doesn´t write that good and then I stumble upon this:

The marked share of Company X is for the same period shows a relatively small reduction from 29 % in 2004 to 26 % in 2006. Company Y has been the main looser going from above 51 % in 2004 to 30 % marked share in 2006.


I would erase that first "is" - but then... marked share?

Already googled for it and found it just once, again, in a document written by a Norwegian. If any Norwegian here... is it some direct translation?

Please some help with it!

Thanks!


----------



## germinal

MetalMarianne said:


> Translating from English to Spanish.
> It´s a Norwegian who wrote the text, he doesn´t write that good and then I stumble upon this:
> 
> The marked share of Company X is for the same period shows a relatively small reduction from 29 % in 2004 to 26 % in 2006. Company Y has been the main looser going from above 51 % in 2004 to 30 % marked share in 2006.
> 
> 
> I would erase that first "is" - but then... marked share?
> 
> Already googled for it and found it just once, again, in a document written by a Norwegian. If any Norwegian here... is it some direct translation?
> 
> Please some help with it!
> 
> Thanks!


 
Perhaps this should be market share, i.e. the share of the total market achieved by a company.  

.


----------



## abeltio

Got to be markeT


----------



## Iararo

Market share: participación de mercado


----------



## nsv

- because 'marked' is the norweigan word for the english 'market'


----------



## megane_wang

... then market share: *cuota de mercado *


----------



## Iararo

In Argentina we say "participación de mercado", not cuota


----------



## megane_wang

Ok, then, Iararo.

Let's let others know that _in Spain_ we say *Cuota de mercado *and let the readers decide what is appropriate for their target audience.

Saludos


----------



## MetalMarianne

nsv said:


> - because 'marked' is the norweigan word for the english 'market'




Thanks nsv for confirming what I suspected.


----------



## MetalMarianne

In Chile we would also say "participación de mercado", being "cuota de mercado" also understandable but little weird to the average reader.

Thanks to you all!


----------

